# How to know whats wrong with me without making it public?



## Mr_Nutz (Mar 6, 2006)

Heres my symptoms, 
I forget some wrods i know before and cant remember them now. I know before how certain thing called, but i cant remember its name. E.G. Phone you know that this is phone and what its doing, but you cant remember name for this thing though u know it before. When talking i often miscall things e.g. saying "can" instead of "bottle" etc.
Maybe something else i cant think of now but this are main problems i got.

I am sure this is physical problem not mental and wanna make brain scan to know what exactly causes this, but i dont wanna anybody know any details about my condition. 
You know if there is something terrebily wrong with man (like hes psycho, or smth else) they gona put me in the list of potentially dangerous people or how they call it, they gona have to make reccord about me and i dont want it, also i dont want any details to be in my med book, cuz i may have good work and dont want this stuff to come out some day. But i have to know what is wrong with me.

By the way what types of brain scan exist? If i go for general brain scan will it show my problem or i have to request some special scan (giving out details to doctor which is what i dont wannt to do). Is there non goverment organisation offering this kind of services anonymously?


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: How do know whats wrong with me without making it public?*

What you're describing sounds like a condition called aphasia or dysphasia. I don't think a brain scan will tell you whether this condition exists but there are psychological tests which will.

Have you had any sort of head injury or blow to the head in the recent (or even more distant) past? What about non-prescription drug use or heavy use of alcohol? Anything at all that has happened to you physically (e.g., illness, fevers, etc.)? Any history of epilepsy in your family?

Or even nutrition... when was the last time you had a medical examination which included standard blood tests?


----------



## Mr_Nutz (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: How do know whats wrong with me without making it public?*



			
				David Baxter  said:
			
		

> What you're describing sounds like a condition called aphasia or dysphasia. I don't think a brain scan will tell you whether this condition exists but there are psychological tests which will.



Can you tell me more about this test and how can i pass it?



			
				David Baxter  said:
			
		

> Have you had any sort of head injury or blow to the head in the recent (or even more distant) past? What about non-prescription drug use or heavy use of alcohol? Anything at all that has happened to you physically (e.g., illness, fevers, etc.)? Any history of epilepsy in your family?



Umm probably i had a serious fall once i was child and land on my head, but i remember i had this condition before that since i was 5 so probably it wasnt caused by physical injury... Besides i mom and grandma have this to though not as hard as i do or they just learned to live with it...
I never use drugs or alcohol in my life.



			
				David Baxter  said:
			
		

> Or even nutrition... when was the last time you had a medical examination which included standard blood tests?



Bout year ago i had full examination (except i never told them bout this problem) and everything find out to be fine.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: How do know whats wrong with me without making it public?*

Ask your doctor for a referral to a neurologist or neuropsychologist.



> mom and grandma have this to though not as hard as i do or they just learned to live with it...



That's odd... do you or they suffer from an anxiety disorder or depression or anything related?


----------



## Mr_Nutz (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: How do know whats wrong with me without making it public?*

Yeah kinda mom have depression for last half of year or so, but i dont know for sure i am not doctor. I cant persuade her to visit family physician, and she associate visiting psychiatrist with being crazy or something like this so there is no way to talk her into that...

Yeah i seems to have little depression to, but i guess its more because of loneliness and i had problem comunicating since i was child so how this related?

p.s. Ye and if you think i write odd, thats because i english is not my native language.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: How do know whats wrong with me without making it public?*

No. I didn't mean "you write odd". I meant it's odd that your mother and grandmother have the same problem. That sounds more like depression or anxiety than a "physical" problem like aphasia.

Do you think YOU show any symptoms of depression or an anxiety disorder? What about a learning or reading disability such as dyslexia? Or attention deficit disorder perhaps?


----------



## Mr_Nutz (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: How do know whats wrong with me without making it public?*

I have dyslexia, and guess i had attention deficit (when i was child), but again i am not doctor to say for sure and i dont know much of this disorders.

By the way if i go to neurologist or neuropsychologist is there some document i can make him sind so he cant disclose any details of my condition even if forced by goverment or smth like this?

P.S. My bad, I told bout my language so u dont think its caused by my condition i write much more cohesively in my native language...


----------



## Mr_Nutz (Mar 8, 2006)

*Re: How do know whats wrong with me without making it public?*

OK I gona look myself


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Mar 8, 2006)

Sorry. I missed your previous post somehow.



> By the way if i go to neurologist or neuropsychologist is there some document i can make him sind so he cant disclose any details of my condition even if forced by goverment or smth like this?



Any doctor or mental health professional has a legal and ethical obligation to protect your confidentiality. This includes even the fact that you are a patient or client of that professional, znd normally NO information can be released to anyone without your consent (usually a signed written authorization). 

However, in most jurisidctions, there are three (and only three) conditions under which your confidentiality cannot be guaranteed:

1. If you disclose information that indicates ongoing or recent child abuse or risk of harm to a child, by law that must be reported to child protection authorities.

2. If you disclose information that indicates a significant risk of imminent harm to yourself or to another person, the professional is legally and ethically/morally obligated to take whatever steps are necessary to prevent that, which may well involve some breach of confidentiality.

3. If a court of law issues a subpeona for your medical or clinical records, doctors, psychologists, and other health and mental health professionals have no authority to refuse such a court order. In most areas, the only people who retain such a right are your lawyer and the clergy.


----------



## ^^Phoenix^^ (Mar 13, 2006)

When i was doing my course, we read through a transcript (I forget the guys name) where for like 30 mins, this chap forgot many words. He'd 'feel' what he wanted to say, kind of like a 'tip of the toungue' feeling, but when he'd search for words similar to describe what he meant, he couldn't locate those either. I'm pretty sure that that was aphaisia (common in a individual that has had some damage to the brain, or strokes) although I can't recall if he had had either (I seem to believe that he didn't). 
I aggree that I haven't heard of this condition being genetic, however there is research to suggest that dyslexia is, and that there are different forms of dyslexia, a speech dyslexia being amoung them. 
(although I have just scoured the internet trying to find a site to authenticate this and cant - david, do you recall anything like this?)


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Mar 13, 2006)

By definition, dyslexia is a reading disorder, although there are often other associated features, like sequencing difficulties which also affect social interpretation, and delayed or immature speech (e.g., see http://www.audiblox2000.com/dyslexia/immature.htm).


----------



## Cat Dancer (Mar 14, 2006)

What about dysnomia?

Or look at expressive language disorders.

My husband has this problem a lot and I have tried to find information on it.


----------

